# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg" Pics!



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

My Sub/Adult Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.. Enjoy 



















Peter.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Good pics, arent these the pede's with a really potent bite? Rather you than me, I think pede's are scary :?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Edit : Never mind, it'll end in tears ...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> Edit : Never mind, it'll end in tears ...


Go on what did you post :lol2:.. I dont belive these have strong venom, think it was just mild. 

Although I've not done alot of research into their venom, mainly just care.. I do know that over the past 100 years there has only been something like three deaths from Centipedes so they cant be that bad


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

PRS said:


> Go on what did you post :lol2:.. I dont belive these have strong venom, think it was just mild.
> 
> Although I've not done alot of research into their venom, mainly just care.. I do know that over the past 100 years there has only been something like three deaths from Centipedes so they cant be that bad


Until the one that escaped bites you. :lol2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive, but the scare the crap out of me. I couldnt sleep with that in my room, house or street :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Until the one that escaped bites you. :lol2:


The one thats out (Scolopendra mortisans) is pretty mild, anyways 



Kamike said:


> Impressive, but the scare the crap out of me. I couldnt sleep with that in my room, house or street :lol2:


 Thanks, they are stunning lol.. not as bad as people say just quick at time.. I've seen little aggression from them.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

PRS said:


> The one thats out (Scolopendra mortisans) is pretty mild, anyways
> 
> 
> Thanks, they are stunning lol.. not as bad as people say just quick at time.. I've seen little aggression from them.


I'm quite content with my assassin bugs. Hopefully get 'some' more. :lol2:
(Some being a lot.) 

Why get something that can potentially harm you, when you can have a bug that shoots acid out it's backside?


----------

